# Indiana Competitions for 2009



## indyadmin1974 (Jun 5, 2009)

Here are a list of the sanctioned events here in Indiana:

Cruising Blues & BBQ
http://www.cruzinbluesandbbq.com/
Jun 26 - 27, 2009   New Albany, IN
*Sanctioned by:* KCBS

Jasper Strassenfest Barbeque Contest
http://www.jasperin.org/
Jul 31 - Aug 1, 2009   Jasper, IN
*Sanctioned by:* KCBS

Madison Ribberfest Barbeque, Blues & Balloons
http://www.madisonribberfest.com/
Aug 21 - 22, 2009   Madison, IN
*Sanctioned by:* KCBS

Bean Blossom Blues, Brews & BBQ
http://www.beanblossomblues.com/
Aug 28 - 29, 2009   Nashville, IN
*Sanctioned by:* KCBS


----------

